# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  R.I.P. Jack3d

## Twin

Im sure most of you heard, but unfortunetely jack3d is being removed/going to be illegal in the usa in a month or something.

I already stocked up and bought 5 tubs. That should be good enough for 2 years... since i only take preworkout once or at most twice a week. 

after taking 3 scoops of jack3d, i feel extremely confident, and full of energy. Taking the maximum recommended dosage of c4,1mr,no explode, they dont make me feel the same way.

with jack3d, i feel amazing for like 6 hours.. I will get a good workout in.. then be extremely sociable and confident. 

im so confident when im at the gym that i will start nodding my head(head dancing) to my music and really get in the zone.. wont care about anyone else in the gym looking at me thinking im a douche.. then after the gym, i will spit game very nicely with girls.

i have even given up drinking when i go clubbing and just take 3 scoops of jack3d and im good for the night. I feel like I have a gun inside my pockets and i am fearless. I fear no one... ( i dont start trouble, but i am very confident. i get that confident walk in.. and everything...) I am 100% confident. No need to drink. 


its a real amazing supplement. too bad its going to get banned. so if yall pre workout junkies havent done it already. start stacking up if u like jack3d lol.

----------


## Gaspari1255

I was talking to the pro BBer Jason Arntz yesterday for a while about this. He told me that there is a certain chemical in there (I forget the name) that is now banned. It isn't unhealthy, but it has the same chemical that adderall (sp) has, and pharmacies are losing out on sales ever since Jack3d came into the market. So its not being banned because it's bad for us, it's banned for some political bs reason.


To be perfectly honest, I hated the shit. It gave me a stomach ache and I always threw up PWO. However, NO Shotgun and 1MR are supposedly getting the boot for the same reason too...I liked those.

----------


## GetItHot

So this is legit?

----------


## < <Samson> >

Thank you for the reminder. I'll get all the shit free off my friend. His GF is a manager of a HiHealth.

I like it, it tastes better than the NoXplode which I also have tubs of.

At least it mixes nice & thin not all chewy like NoXplode.

----------


## GetItHot

Only thing N-O makes Xplode is my ass.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Only thing N-O makes Xplode is my ass.


For sure, it makes my ass Xplode if something is just a bit off for the day. I.E. I ate a tuna sandwich one hour prior to drinking it. < Not NoXplode - Yes, Xplode.

----------


## Times Roman

> I was talking to the pro BBer Jason Arntz yesterday for a while about this. He told me that there is a certain chemical in there (I forget the name) that is now banned. It isn't unhealthy, but it has the same chemical that adderall (sp) has, and pharmacies are losing out on sales ever since Jack3d came into the market. So its not being banned because it's bad for us, it's banned for some political bs reason.
> 
> 
> To be perfectly honest, I hated the shit. It gave me a stomach ache and I always threw up PWO. However, NO Shotgun and 1MR are supposedly getting the boot for the same reason too...I liked those.


actually, for some, like my son, it is bad for you. gives heart palpatations, raises blood pressure, and makes him very irritable. when you sell a product to the population at large, it has to be safe for the population at large. this product is not.

----------


## Ashop

Looks like all 1,3 Dimethyl products are being banned by the FDA. I seen this coming a mile back.

----------


## viking88

> actually, for some, like my son, it is bad for you. gives heart palpatations, raises blood pressure, and makes him very irritable. when you sell a product to the population at large, it has to be safe for the population at large. this product is not.


i have the same issue, when i take pre workout, my face gets extremely red like an allergic reaction and i get very nervous..

----------


## DanB

adderall is basically amphetamine, 1,3 Dimethyl is methylhexanamine, they similar in theory but at same time they totally different, it like columbian cocaine (adderall) and chewing a coca leaf (1,3 Dimethy)

25mg 1,3 Dimethyl on top of eca is a damn good pre workout though, looks like it just go blackmarket now like everything else that is half decent

jack3d contained (rumored 2-3mg)

----------


## GetItHot

> adderall is basically amphetamine, 1,3 Dimethyl is methylhexanamine, they similar in theory but at same time they totally different, it like columbian cocaine (adderall) and chewing a coca leaf (1,3 Dimethy)
> 
> 25mg 1,3 Dimethyl on top of eca is a damn good pre workout though, looks like it just go blackmarket now like everything else that is half decent
> 
> jack3d contained (rumored 2-3mg)


Adderall is the sht.

----------


## < <Samson> >

I will have a few years supply of 3d here shortly. . . . I mix a little bit over half of scoop of 3d with a almost full scoop of NoXplode. Ready to go :Smilie:

----------


## DanB

> Adderall is the sht.


aint easy to get, lucky man lol

----------


## stephen_295

What country is this being banned in?

----------


## swol_je

> What country is this being banned in?


In the US I know for sure.

----------


## Conan15

Its also currently being banned in NZ and the government is lobbying for its removal in Australia

----------


## Back In Black

If they have no outlets then they'll just stop manufacturing it as it is.

You should all make your own to your tastes and strengths anyway!

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Its not banned in Australia yet but probably will be soon. A mining site has actually banned it because workers were using it to work long shifts and fight fatigue.

----------


## BulletColorado

Jack3d doesnt work for me, i would feel it for the first week then the pump effect fades away.

----------


## naturallyhuge

Sucks, Jack3d is my favorite PWO, brb, heading out to stock up

----------


## nkyle90

Yea man you feel like a million bucks because 1,3 is an upper. And it is very similar to amphetamines. 3 scoops before clubbing? I'm guessing you're dancing with chicks all night too? Be careful bro, whether or not you have pre existing medical conditions that shit over a long period of time will **** your cardiovascular system up.

----------


## Times Roman

> Yea man you feel like a million bucks because 1,3 is an upper. And it is very similar to amphetamines. 3 scoops before clubbing? I'm guessing you're dancing with chicks all night too? Be careful bro, whether or not you have pre existing medical conditions that shit over a long period of time will **** your cardiovascular system up.


Ok.... so here's my thought.

does OP line it up j3d on a mirror and take it that way?

----------


## Nooomoto

God damn it! Nosey ass government...only if they could regulate themselves as well as they do the multibillionzillion dollar evil juggernaut that is the supplement industry.

----------


## Natural selection

why used jack3d when you can use 1MR wich is way better then jack3d and no xplode

----------


## Nooomoto

> why used jack3d when you can use 1MR wich is way better then jack3d and no xplode


Well I've tried it...didn't really do it for me. 1MR is also $10 more than Jack3d where I buy supplements.

----------


## DanB

> why used jack3d when you can use 1MR wich is way better then jack3d and no xplode


1mr has less dmaa and no synz a (terrible spelling but I'm on app and can't Google correct name)

It seems more effective because it has more caffinee but that's why some people crash off it

I don't use any them any more, there is more effective, cheaper options available but they aren't otc......

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

I was at GNC the other day and they still had Jack3d on the shelves. I told the guy I thought it had been saved and he told me that they havn't received word on whether to take it off the shelves yet but he knows it is under review. As of now you can still buy it at GNC.

----------


## Nooomoto

> I was at GNC the other day and they still had Jack3d on the shelves. I told the guy I thought it had been saved and he told me that they havn't received word on whether to take it off the shelves yet but he knows it is under review. As of now you can still buy it at GNC.


Yeah I doubt anyone will be told to take it off the shelves. Current supplies will probably be allowed to sell out and that will be the end of it. Sucks. I love my Jack3d.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

It's not banned - yet. 


FDA NEWS RELEASE

For Immediate Release: April 27, 2012
Media Inquiries: Tamara Ward, 301-796-7567, [email protected]
Trade Press Inquiries: Sebastian Cianci, 240-402-2291, [email protected]
Consumer Inquiries: 888-INFO-FDA

FDA challenges marketing of DMAA products for lack of safety evidence 
Agency cites ten companies in warning letters

The U.S. Food and Drug Administration today issued warning letters to ten manufacturers and distributors of dietary supplements containing dimethylamylamine, more popularly known as DMAA, for marketing products for which evidence of the safety of the product had not been submitted to FDA.

Also referred to as 1,3-dimethylamylamine, methylhexanamine, or geranium extract, the ingredient is in dietary supplements and is often touted as a "natural" stimulant. 

The companies receiving warning letters and their product names are:


Company Product(s)
Exclusive Supplements	Biorhythm SSIN Juice
Fahrenheit Nutrition Lean Efx
Gaspari Nutrition	Spirodex
iSatori Global Technologies, LLC	PWR
Muscle Warfare, Inc.	Napalm
MuscleMeds Performance Technologies	Code Red
Nutrex Research	Hemo Rage Black
Lipo-6 Black Ultra Concentrate
Lipo-6 Black
Lipo-6 Black Hers Ultra Concentrate
Lipo-6 Black Hers 
SEI Pharmaceuticals	MethylHex 4,2 
SNI LLC	Nitric Blast
USP Labs, LLC	Oxy Elite Pro
Jack3D 

"Before marketing products containing DMAA, manufacturers and distributors have a responsibility under the law to provide evidence of the safety of their products. They haven’t done that and that makes the products adulterated," said Daniel Fabricant, Ph.D., Director of FDA’s Dietary Supplement Program. 

Specifically, the warning letters cite the companies for marketing products for which a notification had not been submitted for the use of DMAA as a New Dietary Ingredient (NDI). Under current law, dietary supplement manufacturers or distributors who use certain dietary ingredients not marketed in a dietary supplement prior to October 15, 1994, are responsible for notifying the FDA of evidence to support their conclusion that their dietary supplements containing NDIs are safe. Manufacturers or distributors must submit notification at least 75 days before marketing their products. The companies warned today were marketing products for which this requirement had not been met.

The FDA warning letters also advised the companies that the agency is not aware of evidence or history of use to indicate that DMAA is safe. Under the Dietary Supplement Health and Education Act of 1994 (DSHEA), manufacturers, marketers and distributors of dietary supplements are responsible for ensuring that they are marketing a safe product.

The FDA letters noted that DMAA is known to narrow the blood vThe agessels and arteries, which can elevate blood pressure and may lead to cardiovascular events ranging from shortness of breath and tightening in the chest to heart attack. The agency has received 42 adverse event reports on products containing DMAA. While the complaints do not establish that DMAA was the cause of the incidents, some of the reports have included cardiac disorders, nervous system disorders, psychiatric disorders, and death.

The agency additionally warned the companies that synthetically-produced DMAA is not a “dietary ingredient” and, therefore, is not eligible to be used as an active ingredient in a dietary supplement. DSHEA defines a dietary ingredient as a vitamin, mineral, amino acid, herb or other botanical, a dietary substance for use by man to supplement the diet , or a concentrate, metabolite, constituent, extract, or combination of these substances.

*The companies have 15 business days to respond to the FDA with the specific steps they will take to address the issues in the warning letters.*

----------


## JohnnnyBlazzze

Nice find Sgt. Hartman,

I see Oxy Elite Pro is on there as well, I take about 2 of these before fasted cardio.

----------


## GetItHot

> Nice find Sgt. Hartman,
> 
> I see Oxy Elite Pro is on there as well, I take about 2 of these before fasted cardio.


I take them to stay awake in class.

----------


## dooie

What does DMAA actually do? Does it have something to do with norepinephrine? Is it safe to take by itself?

----------


## DanB

> What does DMAA actually do? Does it have something to do with norepinephrine? Is it safe to take by itself?


Its similar structure and yes safe to take alone (dose dependent)

Some have reported unplesant sides but this is in rec use 50-200mg and no reason to ever go that high

I take 25mg with eca and find it very effective

----------


## dooie

> Its similar structure and yes safe to take alone (dose dependent)
> 
> Some have reported unplesant sides but this is in rec use 50-200mg and no reason to ever go that high
> 
> I take 25mg with eca and find it very effective


Eca is illegal in Aus  :Frown:  well the ephedrine is anyway
Going to get some DMAA and use with caffeine for pre workout!

----------


## DanB

> Eca is illegal in Aus  well the ephedrine is anyway
> Going to get some DMAA and use with caffeine for pre workout!


Start at 5 and work your way up, there was 2-3mg in jack

You will like it  :Smilie:

----------


## dooie

> Start at 5 and work your way up, there was 2-3mg in jack
> 
> You will like it


Thanks Dan will do! 200mg of caffeine about right??

----------


## Nooomoto

Well at least it isn't banned...yet.

----------


## MacLean

Apparently DMAA was found in the bodies of 2 US soldiers in basic training, which is why it is being banned, whether that's a rumour I don't know

----------


## DanB

> Thanks Dan will do! 200mg of caffeine about right??


Yeah I rarely go over 200mg

----------


## DanB

> Apparently DMAA was found in the bodies of 2 US soldiers in basic training, which is why it is being banned, whether that's a rumour I don't know


That isn't reason for the ban, that's just them trying to cover their ass

I say it again its banned because of rec use, they can't tax it or control it so they ban it

----------


## sanman

Just got 2 tubs at Vitamin shoppe yesterday...if I knew of the band I would of def bought more!

----------


## mareld

I found the best price online at www.thenaturalhealthshoppe.com $27.99 and free shipping

----------


## optionsdude

Is it the old formula or the new formula?

----------


## RipOwens

Hmm....I took jack3d when it was the old formula and I don't remember anything great about it. It was ok.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

They still make the original Jack3d. The also make that micro crap that is just terrible.

----------


## RipOwens

> They still make the original Jack3d. The also make that micro crap that is just terrible.


Yeah, I thought so too

----------


## torontodude

Jack3D been removed from Canada over a year ago  :Frown: 
I'm pretty sure it's the geranium in it that's the cause.

----------


## AlinSR

I agree, Jacked was ok, but I never thought it was that great.

----------


## reiss c

> What country is this being banned in?


All ready banned in uk I believe due to a runner having a heart attack I think it was ..

----------


## cj111

You can die taking to much of anything. Wonder if they failed to mention he took 10 scoops

----------


## pumping_iron

It actually was banned in 2011

----------


## smize

so is the stuff i see out there called jack3d the same formula as it was a couple years ago?

many online stores still have plentiful quantities of it..

----------


## CharleyO

> so is the stuff i see out there called jack3d the same formula as it was a couple years ago?
> 
> many online stores still have plentiful quantities of it..


No it is more likely the 'Micro' reformulation which has a certain ingredient removed along with some other minor differences that makes it far less effective in my opinion. Check the label.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

There is no creatine in the micro version too. It's really garbage, but they still make the original so you don't have to buy that crap.

----------

